# Erie Sat. and Sunday



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got my first snowmobile, and looking to link up with some Erie Magicians to follow out. I hit Erie for the first time last year and caught the bug bigtime ! Got all the equipment, just trying to stay safe, meet some OGF'ers and hopefully catch some fish. Feel free to text me at 330-801-0484. Thanks guys, Mark


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

P.M. Sent.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Search party?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey mark..... Ya picked a nice warm weekend to go... Be safe my friend and take xtra propane. BRRRR...


----------



## 19dan68 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah its a gonna be cold and blowing pretty good if the weather guessers are correct.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to try erie for the first time however not liking the idea of a 2 mile walk


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, this wind has scared me off guys. I really dont want to make a mistake out there. Im waiting till next weekend. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lovin life said:


> Well, this wind has scared me off guys. I really dont want to make a mistake out there. Im waiting till next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Smart man!


----------



## Gator-Bait (Feb 3, 2005)

A good time to make mods on equipment and get ready for after blow that is to come


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Just got my first snowmobile, and looking to link up with some Erie Magicians to follow out. I hit Erie for the first time last year and caught the bug bigtime ! Got all the equipment, just trying to stay safe, meet some OGF'ers and hopefully catch some fish. Feel free to text me at 330-801-0484. Thanks guys, Mark


Port Clinton Forecast:

* snow... 2 to 4 inches of snow Saturday.

* Winds... northwest winds will increase to 15 to 25 mph with gusts
up to 40 mph Saturday afternoon... which will cause significant
blowing and drifting of snow.

* Temperatures... temperatures will fall into the single digits by
late Saturday afternoon... then plunge to 5 10 10 degrees below
zero by daybreak Sunday.

* Wind chill... will fall to 10 to 20 degrees below zero by
Saturday evening and plunge to 25 to 30 degrees below zero by
daybreak Sunday.

How do I nicely say stay safe so you can fish another day.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Why go out tomorrow when the risk factor will be increased greatly with the gales force winds. And furthermore I was warned by my wife if I drop my new atv purchase to the lake bottom I better stay on it. Figured Saturday was not worth the risk.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like she wants you to go down with the ship Al! Talked to Pistol tonite-we decided to wait for calmer seas-just not gonna risk it with the high wind they are callin for tomorrow. Rather be safe than sorry. Sounds like it's really gonna blow later in day-hope guys that do venture out are extremely careful and don't go alone.


----------



## josh1107 (Feb 9, 2015)

LEfriend said:


> Port Clinton Forecast:
> 
> * snow... 2 to 4 inches of snow Saturday.
> 
> ...


I think tonight the winds are gonna be up to 25 out of the southwest. Which might open cracks and blow that ice out and then with the strong northwest winds tomorrow to blow it back in and create shoves. Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Tomorrow you may fish all day and come back in with a limit and say those guys on OFG were totally wrong on any dangerous ice mishaps. Again my point is why go tomorrow when the risk is greatly increased by the wind factor. And I like your decision Ken, there is a lot more good days yet to ice fish.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

My brother and I spent god awful amount on gear to be able to go on our own. We have decided not to go because of the weather


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Many days left to fish


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

greens1098 said:


> My brother and I spent god awful amount on gear to be able to go on our own. We have decided not to go because of the weather



Yeah. I don't think we are going to go either. I like to live.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REAL GOOD CALL GUYS!! This ice that is on now IS going to stay put for a while (if not blown-out!!) & also,, not pushing the fact that it will be a bear to just travel in the predicted severe cold temps..That is smart thinking!! You'll really get 'em next time,,when its way better conditions.. When its below zero wind chills,,that's NOT healthy to be out in that extreme of cold!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah no go for Saturday! But I will be there on Sunday... Sunday other than the temps shouldn't be bad...
Any people heading out of Catawba Sunday ?


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Flingnsting1 said:


> Yeah no go for Saturday! But I will be there on Sunday... Sunday other than the temps shouldn't be bad...
> 
> Any people heading out of Catawba Sunday ?



Cancled my plans for the big lake aswell this morning. I'm heading out to mosquito right now to at least get my fix for the day. I'll be heading up to state park sunday for sure. Pm me this evening and we can talk about our plan of attack.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be out Sunday


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Use thy noggin...you would have to be nuts to be out this weekend..walleyes make a lot of folks nuts!!!Just be SMART, so we don't have to read about you!!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Winds are suppose to die down as the day heads on guys. Should be good just cold


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats what we're seeing also. Havent gotten any reports on ice status yet. Shoves, cracks etc. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## paddle back (Feb 15, 2014)

were going in the morning winds should be down just fight the cold. check crane creek then maybe perry.


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

We are heading out shortly to fish Catawba today. See how it shakes out. Will post " live from the ice" once set up


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I'm at the bait shop now heading to the same place


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Us to. Will report


----------



## josh1107 (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking forward to some reports. Was thinking of making the 2 hour drive tomorrow if the ice held up.


----------



## ohcultiv8tor (Jan 30, 2015)

We are scheduled to come out on Monday. Walking out with my son, waiting as well for ice trail reports!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out of Crane Creek this morning. By far, hands down the worst conditions ive ever been it. You literally couldn't take a glove off for more than 20 seconds with the wind chill. But, by 1:00 or so the wind was gone and the sun was shining. I got the big goose egg but im glad I went. Sled ran great and mother nature lost again !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

